# sexing crested gecko babies



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok enough is enough i need to know lol

I have at least 4 crested geckos that are now 7-8 months old and im sure they could be sexable, but i cant see anything and they are so jumpy.
I can see no lumps or bumps. 
At what age or weight would you say would would know for sure they are male/female?

I might take some pictures and put them on here


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Sarah,

We're in the process of selling some of our juveniles, they are mostly 6-7 months old, and in my opinion are sexable using a jewelers loupe. Males will have clear pores from a quite young age, and females do not.

It can take a little getting used to, but if you put them in a cricket tub, you should be able to get close enough without them moving.

Andy


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well just battled with one to try and let me look but didnt work, i brought a jewelers loupe but was all burry and could see a thing lol.

Mine are quite large and im sure they are females.

What do you mean clear pores? have you any pictures?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the male pores will seem clear and shiney looking.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

The pores look like scales with holes/ depressions in the middle and are relatively clear on males. They are above the vent. I don't have pics, but there may be some on Art geckos site.

Andy


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i put one of my chaps in a cricket tub yesterday, he was sold as a 'possible male' and (s)he has a tiny looking bulge, but not more than adult females seem to have - looking at him with a jewelers loupe i cant see any pores at all (they are located pretty much straight across the area thats in line with the legs)

but there is a small bulge... but no pores... hes about 6-8 months... should they be more obvious than this?

i have no camera that is any good at all, but will be getting one for xmas so shall post pics of his naughty bits on here so you can all hopefully tell me :whistling2: poor boy...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Image of raeven pores - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Image of raeven pores - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



woah looking at how hard they are to see mine must be a boy... lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

THUNDER.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

pores but gargoyle, they have 3 lines of them, were as a crestie has one


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

boy not all showing as he is on the crease of plastic but i have marked them.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> Image of raeven pores - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



Even looking at that pic, i'm still none the wiser on how to find/ what pores look like!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

its really hard to see!! 

literally looks like a normal scale with a tiny grey dot in the middle! all in a little line..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> its really hard to see!!
> 
> literally looks like a normal scale with a tiny grey dot in the middle! all in a little line..


yup lol


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

We had a breeder look at one of ours on Monday, his verdict was female!!!

I have to say, there were no scales that were different from any other but i still didn't have a clue what to look for!! :crazy:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well put him/her in a cricket box and could see the pours but so small even up the loup, and his/her skin is dark so really hard to make out ahhhggg


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

take a photo much much easier  tahts what we do


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive tried but very time i do its come out all blurd.

What weight have you 100% safely sexed them at?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

The pores look like little doughnuts with a black dot in the middle, when using the loupe lens the pores are shiny.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> boy not all showing as he is on the crease of plastic but i have marked them.


I can see pores there, it's a boy! You're taking the photo too far down, so look up near where that rim is and you can see them


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladybird said:


> I can see pores there, it's a boy! You're taking the photo too far down, so look up near where that rim is and you can see them


lmao, i know it is, thats why i posted it... and posted it with another picture highlighting the pores... i know what a male looks like.. i have about 20 of them.


----------

